# Finished this Brute!



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Whew! My hands are sore after wrestling with this one.









As I said in my original post about it, this had a few cracks and flaws, but it is might strong so there's no worries. Trying to carve around some of the flaws, however, kinda guided the outcome a little.









A flaw in one of the fork tips made it necessary to keep the horns thick. I had to do a bit of repair work with wood and epoxy.








Still got a nice shape.








Carved away a lot of the handle to get away from a massive crack, filled what little was left with sawdust and super glue.
























It's finished with just a few coats of linseed oil. I'm going to add some beeswax later. I just had to shoot with it first. It is banded with tapered .04 latex here. Very powerful. 2.5 inches between forktips makes it nice to aim with.









Hope you like it. My hands are killing me right now.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice job dh


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Lotsa effort represented here ... and even more talent/vision.


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

wow, you have uncovered a beauty.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's fantastic! You can really draw out a great shape when you have that much wood to start with.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Awww you turnded it into such a cute little thing.....









Great job DH...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Awww you turnded it into such a cute little thing.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a LOT of hard work! But it turned out really well. Congratulations on your perserverence and vision.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

Beautiful work DH!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I know how much work it takes to take something like that log down and then to finesse the fit and feel. It looks like it is very pleasant to shoot.

Very nice Bill. Oh, and what imperfections?


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Master DayHiker, that pricing has a lot of work, I understand your effort.
a hug


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I am tired but happy. Your encouragement is important to me. I have already promised this one to a fellow in the UK.








I hope he likes it.


----------



## TGEvans (Jan 5, 2012)

Very inspiring.T


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I really like the 'chunky elegance' of that fork! that piece of wood had a lot to hide, huh? great work, DH.


----------



## Hoosier (Jan 6, 2012)

_Good job,Well done DayHiker_


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

you made a prince out of a troll


----------



## riverman (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

great work dayhiker! i was working on a slingshot today as well and i got a huge blister on my thumb.
Daniel


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Great job! Looks fantastic... and we need more blokes like you where i work! Great timber repair/ restoring skills in action there..respect!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great one really!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Well done as usual from you DH.







Pretty!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Your kind words are appreciated.


----------



## BOWDIDDLEY (Dec 7, 2011)

Great job!! Love them naturals


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

You did it again. Beautiful.


----------

